# Back from Africa



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Thank you all for your prayers. We arrived home yesterday evening and are already planning our next trip. Here are a couple of more pictures. The first is the village of Yoff. This is a village of Lebou fishermen. The second is a pic of some of the boys we helped. This particular group was in pretty good shape compared to the others. The last pic is a guy I had lunch with making a cast net. I gave him a handful of Sabiki rigs. You should of seen his smile!

God bless and Happy Thanksgiving!
tropicalsun
Rob


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

You must have had a totally awesome trip, with the blessings of God overflowing!

May the seeds your group has planted continue to be watered by God's servants, and may be harvest be huge.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Good to see you made it back Rob.
It's amazing how the simpliest things can be an amazing blessing to some. Looks like a blessed trip and experience. Amen!


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Here is another pic. One of our guys made handline holders for them and we gave them a bunch of Sabiki rigs. They were overjoyed.


----------



## daparson (Dec 4, 2004)

*Hey Man!*

Man ... that is some great stuff! Glad you made it back and had a fruitful trip!

Mark


----------

